# Riba Bissanzeiger....Gut oder schlecht??



## annas88p (6. Januar 2010)

Hey Leute ..

wollte mir jetz im winter ein paar neue Bissanzeiger zulegen ich  weiß aber nicht ob die was taugen?? Hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen mit den Riba Funkbissanzeigern??
Hier ist noch ein Link mit einer Produktbeschreibung zu den Dingern:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-RIBA-Pr...t_Angelsport_Bissanzeiger?hash=item2558276cfc


Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riba Bissanzeiger....Gut oder schlecht??*

Hab grad mal bei ebay ein wenig danach gestöbert. Die scheinen den Falcon`s sehr ähnlich zu sein.

Jedenfalls wenn einige Aussagen im Angebot zutreffen. Auch das Batteriefach sieht genauso aus. Allerdings kann man nicht ins "Innere" sehen... 

Die Falcons gibt es im Moment z.B.für 120€, die einige Modelle der Askon`s (von Askari) sollen im selben Preis/Leistungssegment liegen.

Sollten die Riba`s annähernd baugleich sein, kannst du nichts verkehrt machen. Aber nur dann...
Zur Not kannst du sie immer noch umtauschen. Allerdings ist der Händler meines Wissens ersteinmal nur zum Umtausch bzw. Reperatur gezwungen, nicht zur Kostenrückerstattung. 
Falls die von schlechter Qualität sind, hast du dann das nächste Set rumliegen was eventuell nichts taugt.
Wenn die bei ca. 100€ weggehen, würde ich mir überlegen, mir ein Set eines anderen Herstellers zu holen, wo schon mal was hier im AB gepostet wurde. Gib mal "Bissanzeiger", "Falcons" oder "Askon(s)" in die Suche ein...Das sind die Bissanzeiger, über die in den letzten Tagen am meisten Diskutiert wurde.

Oder hat da jemand noch eine Idee?


----------



## annas88p (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riba Bissanzeiger....Gut oder schlecht??*

Kennt oder besitzt hier denn keiner diese Dinger und kann seine Erfahrungen hier posten????


----------



## Lenzibald (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riba Bissanzeiger....Gut oder schlecht??*

Servus. Ich würde den Händler kontaktieren ob er dir schriftlich bestätigt das die Wasserdicht sind. Dann kanste eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen. Oder kontaktiere B-Richi der ist hier im Board macht dir sicher nen guten Preis für die Dinger.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## allrounder11 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riba Bissanzeiger....Gut oder schlecht??*

morgen,


Ich habe mir das "Laserfish Deluxe Radio Carp Bissanzeiger Set" gekauft ,mein TD meinte, er hätte schon 400-500 stck. von diesen verkauft und nie negatives feedback bekommen.

Für den Preis von 100€, ist auch die technische ausstattung recht gut.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riba Bissanzeiger....Gut oder schlecht??*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Oder kontaktiere B-Richi der ist hier im Board macht dir sicher nen guten Preis für die Dinger.
> MfG
> Lenzi



Emscarp ist zwar noch registriert, aber schon lange nicht mehr aktiv. Wenn du ihn kontaktieren willst, versuche es über eine PN.

Er verkauft aber nicht selbst! B.Richi - Artikel bekommst du nur über Partnershops, die 120€ (normal 159€) sind schon das Sonderangebot zum 5-jährigen Jubiläum. Das gilt noch bis zum 31/01/2010.

Eine Liste der Partnershops findest du auf www.carphunters-germany.de oder www.brichi.de


----------



## stefansdl (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riba Bissanzeiger....Gut oder schlecht??*

Ich selbst fische diese Bissanzeiger und kann nur eins sagen...für den Preis bekommst du keine besseren...habe sie jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre...Wasser Wind Regen Eis Schnee...noch nichts konnte diese Bissanzeiger entschärfen...die baugleichen Modelle kommen wohl alle aus einer Fabrik...nur knallt jeder Anbieter sein eigenens Logo...ob nun B.Richi, Riba, Laserfish,das "Original" oder wer weiß noch wer alles seinen Namen drauf hat...sie sind alle gleich...bisher habe ich noch nichts negatives (Defekte) gehört...4Stück + Funke für 100€ sind ein Traumpreis... aber auch 120-140€(Händlerpreise) ist völlig in Ordnung...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riba Bissanzeiger....Gut oder schlecht??*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Ich selbst fische diese Bissanzeiger



Welche? Riba? Falcons? Kann mißverstanden werden. 

Falls es die Falcons sind: diese Aussage bestätige ich.


----------



## stefansdl (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riba Bissanzeiger....Gut oder schlecht??*

Habe die "Original"...aber wie gesagt...es ist völlig egal...sind eh alle gleich..jedenfalls die die ich live gesehen habe waren die selben


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riba Bissanzeiger....Gut oder schlecht??*

Meines Wissens steckt der Teufel im Detail. So ist die Platine bei den Falcons eingegossen, der Anschluß für E-Swinger funktioniert auch wirklich mit anderen Fabrikaten und du kannst verschiedene Kanäle einstellen. 

Hab schon an angeblich baugleiche in der Hand gehabt, da konntest du das nicht. Denn nur so kannst du auch einen Empfänger einer anderen Firma nutzen bzw. aus der Frequenz deines Angelnachbarn gehen.

Aber wenn das bei den anderen auch alles funktioniert, sind die Riba`s ja eine Alternative die man auch weiterempfehlen kann.


----------



## Jonny.Blue (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riba Bissanzeiger....Gut oder schlecht??*

servus!

also ich habe solche ähnlichen oder baugleiche, steht halt ein anderer name drauf! ob die beim selben asiaten gebaut wurden ?!? denke schon! ich habe drei stück mit funk für 99 € beim Händler gekauft, aber auch nur, da unser extremangler die mir empfohlen hatte! bisher gabs no probs, außer vdass evtl batterieverbrauch etwas höher ist als bei den SUPERMODELLEN!!! der Funk langt bei mir um den Ganzen see und ins Klo hinein, leider schaft er es aber nicht durch die Stahltür bis zur Theke :c

Zweierlei dinge! bei einem Bissanzeiger habe ich etwas Papier mit ins Bateriefach gelegt, da Die Batterie etwas wackelte, aber seitdem wahr gan nichts! Wasserdicht sind die Dinger am Land auf jedenfall! nur solltest du halt nicht mit ihnen Baden gehen, sind dafür ja auch keine cs!!!

MfG Jonny


----------



## stefansdl (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riba Bissanzeiger....Gut oder schlecht??*

Also ich muß sagen das der Batterieverbrauch extrem niedrig ist...selbst mit dem Nachlichtmodus haben meine mind. 20Tage und Nächte durchgehalten...da ich wiederaufladbare Batterien nehme juckt es mich aber nicht ob nun hoher oder niedriger Stromverbrauch...das klappern im Batteriefach kann ich nicht bestättigen...vielleicht liegt es aber auch an deiner Batterie...die Funkreichweite ist wirklich wahnsinn...sie ist fast zu groß...denn wenn man sich soweit entfernen kann ist der fisch meistens weg wenn man nach dem 300m sprint wieder an der rute ist...es sei den Usain Bolt ist läuft zu den Ruten:q...mir ist die Funke uach schon ins Wasser gefallen...nach einer 20minütigen Trockenzeit war wieder alles in Ordnung...also wie gesagt...mit diesen Bissis macht man nicht verkehrt


----------



## Mezzo (11. April 2010)

*AW: Riba Bissanzeiger....Gut oder schlecht??*

Ich weiss nicht ob deine frage mit den Riba bissanzeigern beantwortet wurde!?!? ..also ich habe die auch bin hellauf begeistern ... dauerregen halten sie stand batterieverbrauch is niedrig...und funk ist zuverlässig...


----------



## CROCarp (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Riba Bissanzeiger....Gut oder schlecht??*

Schau dir mal die Askons vom Askari an. Auf carp.de ist ein Bericht...top die Teile


----------



## Sxxlflx (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Riba Bissanzeiger....Gut oder schlecht??*

ich hatte sie bis letztes Jahr als 2er set von der Firma Sundridge...der einzige Unterschied zu den RIBA wahr, das bei meinem Set noch elektronische Hänger dabei waren. diese waren dann auch schon der einzige Nachteil. da der kabelanschluss für die Hänger an der unteren Seite der geräte ist und die hänger aufgrund der Dioden relativ schwer sind,riss es beim anhieb die Stecker nahezu immer aus dem anschluss und die Hänger landeten im Dreck oder im Wasser...allerdings funktionierten sie danach trotzdem.
da die Hänger ja aber austauschbar sind, ist es für diesen preis völlig ok...

Die geräte sind absolut top!

Verkaufsgrund war das ich nur ein 2er set hatte...


----------

